Ask HN: How to setup an ecommerce business as nontechnical founder? - jessmc
======
mtmail
Five months ago the question was "Ask HN: What are the steps to launch a
online store?" where two users suggested shopify. Have you setup a test store
or is the project still in the idea stage?

------
napolux
Shopify is used by a lot of people I know

